# Chen Huixian - 20th generation Chen family - 18 form



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2013)

> Chen Huixian is dedicated to spreading and promoting the traditional art and culture of original Chen Taiji (Tai Chi) as handed down to her from her father, Grandmaster Chen Chunlei, and her uncle and Shifu (teacher) Grandmaster Chen Zhenglei.








chenhuixian.org


----------



## oaktree (Apr 11, 2013)

It is an interesting form looks a lot smaller, gentler not as martial as the big name Chen Grandmasters. From 2:07-2:17 it looks different then other Grandmasters but as I was told it is shoulder, elbow hand as you go down that very Chen angle and then you squat, she really brings that out more then other Chen stylist who just look vertical when going down at it. Her brush knee also has more of a scoop . Also I think she is higher then most Chen stylist but I was told you can do the forms in different heights.
I might have her on my weibo or maybe someone who studied with her on there.


----------

